# plank



## shiningstar

Merhaba,

Ortaçağ savaş gemilerinde ve özellikle korsan gemilerinde yaygın olan, birini denize atmak istediklerinde üzerine çıkardıkları, gemiden denize doğru uzanan tahta parçasının (Plank) Türkçe adını bilen var mı acaba?


----------



## macrotis

*walk the plank*: kalasta yürümek

_Şuraya göre_, http://www.anlatsamromanolur.com/category/korsan-kulturu/ _yaygın bir uygulama değilmiş, kitaplarda ve filmlerde yaygınmış._ _Yukarıdaki gibi çevirirseniz ilgili kitapları okuyanlar ya da filmleri seyredenler anlar sanırım._


----------



## TekYelken

Evet. Kanlı Deniz filminde Tarık Akan'ın kılıçbalığı vurmak için üzerine çıktığı *Başüstü* *Tahtası*'ndan sözediyorsunuz sanırım. 

http://denizcilik.terimleri.com/sozluk.php?action=search&word=ba%FE%FCst%FC&submit2=++Terim+Bul++


----------



## DeepBlueSea

TDK *baston* demiş.


----------



## macrotis

@*TekYelken*:
Sanmıyorum. _Başüstü_, adından da anlaşılacağı gibi, baş tarafta bulunsa gerek. Filmlerde gördüğüm kadarıyla (ve şurada, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walking_the_plank, yazdığına göre) sözkonusu _plank_ geminin yan tarafında bulunuyor. Tahminimce, dediğiniz tahtanın işlevi başka.

@*DeepBlueSea*:
TDK tanımından anladığım kadarıyla *baston* sözkonusu _plank_ değil, _başüstü tahtası_nın diğer adı.


----------



## TekYelken

macrotis haklı (her zamanki gibi  ). O zaman *Güverte Kalas*'ı gibi bir şey olsa gerek.


----------



## DeepBlueSea

Güverte kaplamasından artan kaplama tahtalarından birini geminin yanından denizin üzerine doğru uzatıp orada yürütüyor olabilirler. Denizcilik Müsteşarlığı'nın sözlüğünde "plank" için "kaplama" karşılığı verilmiş.
atlantis.denizcilik.gov.tr/sozluk/Default.aspx?RadGrid1ChangePage=4


----------



## shiningstar

Hepinize çok teşekkürler  

Çocukluğumdan bu söz konusu uzantıya çok daha yakışır bir ad verdiğimizi biliyorum ama ne yazık ki bir türlü hatırlayamadım. Bu nedenle Macrotis'in de önermiş olduğu gibi "kalas" olarak kullandım. 

@DeepBlueSea

Plank'ın thefreedictionary'deki tanımlardan biri de kaplama ancak elimdeki metnin içeriğine uymuyordu. Bu metin antik Atina'da bir işkence yöntemini anlatıyor ve yöntemlerden biri de aynen yukarıda tarif ettiğim şekilde veriliyor.

Emek veren herkese teşekkürler


----------

